# Highly sexed and gets angry when turned down



## Merton (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, I have a new boyfriend who I have formed a very close and intimate relationship. The sex is just great and I enjoy it very much. The problem is that even when we have had great regular sex if I am not up for it at any time (including at 4 in the morning after sex the night before) he becomes angry and almost psychotically agitated, not just at the time but it will cause real problems into the next day. Any thoughts? He has spoken of his problems over the same subject with his ex and it being the cause of their break up.:


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

"he becomes angry and almost psychotically agitated"

Can you give an example of how he acts, things he says or does?


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

And how old is he?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Young men have a very high sex drive, they have 10 times more testosterone raging through their bodies than us woman generally. He really should be mastebating instead of bothering you this much, that is what MOST men will do so they do not drive their women crazy! 

How often does he want it --and how often does he take care of himself ? Open the dialog.


----------



## Merton (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi and thanks for replies, my man is 41 so not a "young man". I have a high sex drive and am 44 so he is getting lots! He is suffering from rejection when turned down and just wont stop finding fault in me and quotes anything I've said that he interprets as patronizing or critical(I'm not like that) it really is an attack!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Merton said:


> Hi and thanks for replies, my man is 41 so not a "young man". I have a high sex drive and am 44 so he is getting lots! He is suffering from rejection when turned down and just wont stop finding fault in me and quotes anything I've said that he interprets as patronizing or critical(I'm not like that) it really is an attack!


What he is doing sounds like emotional abuse to me.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Contact the ex-gf and get the inside scoop on whether or not he's ever become violent about this.

At 41 his behavior is not likely to change much.


----------



## sbbs (Sep 21, 2009)

Your bf's behavior screams "entitlement issues and emotional abuse" to me. 

I would consider your bf's anger a big, waving red flag. 

His reactions are unlikely to get better with time. If anything, they'll probably get worse, as his feeling that you're denying him something you owe him grows.


----------



## Merton (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. He's now getting fretful over me not being able to spend more time at his place! The warning signs are in place as he knows I work(as a farmer) very hard and have to be at my place most of the time. I go to his one or two nights a week which is pushing it as I don't like to leave my animals.
I'm beginning to think there's a chemical imbalance going on here or he's looking for a mummy,I already have children so don't need any more! We are talking about this situation and he says that he's happy to see a therapist. Just frustrated now as it feels like a a brick wall has been hit. Will clear this up once and for all or dump him which would be a shame as he's a great lover and a gentle kind man in all other aspects.


----------

